

Hacking Hack on Heroku - thinkbohemian
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2014/3/21/hacking_hack_on_heroku

======
binarytrees
Can someone tl;dr me the benefits of this new language? I am not a big fan of
Facebook or php.

~~~
plumeria
I would say that the fact it "interoperates seamlessly with PHP" is the main
benefit, due to the new features as listed in the front page. And it is
directed to people already using PHP.

As an aside, we could say that Scala : Java :: Hack : PHP?

